# Microsoft: Windows 7 No 'Magic Bullet' for Enterprises



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"Microsoft warned enterprise customers this week that the migration path from XP to Windows 7 won't be any easier than it is to Vista, and offered recommendations for how companies can move from older versions of Windows to one of its newer client OSes.

"Moving from XP to Windows 7 is not a magic bullet," said Gavriella Schuster, a senior director of Windows product management, in an interview Tuesday. "You have the same level of application compatibility from XP to Windows Vista or Windows 7.""
http://tech.yahoo.com/news/pcworld/...icrosoftwindows7nomagicbulletforenterprises_1


----------



## Wino (Dec 1, 2001)

I'm guessing MS thinks the economy will be so improved by the time 7 is released that companies will be rolling in money and able to buy new software and hardware just so they can use 7. I hope the economy is rolling by then, but if I owned a large corporation, I would not waste my profits on MS 7 and upgraded HW or SW. In the interim, I would be heavily exploring Linux and any open source products to allow my company to expend resources on more beneficial venues.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

What if someone came out with a Linux distro tailored to look just like Windows 7? 

Peace...


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

tomdkat said:


> What if someone came out with a Linux distro tailored to look just like Windows 7?
> 
> Peace...


They would have to dummy down all the graphics.

Think of all the complaints.

How come the aeroface now works on 1/4 the PC with "7" that Vista wouldn't work on?

How come I can't get a BSOD anymore? It was my favorite screensaver.

Why won't my browser fill window with little boxes of error messages anymore? I used to like watching it.


----------

